# What's your favorite way to make venison jerky?



## Spartans8989 (Jan 28, 2009)

I do it in the dehydrator but have tried the oven and it also turned out okay. Thinking about trying it in my electric smoker? Any one do jerky in smoker? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

I have only made it in the oven. I always use liquide smoke to get the "smokey" flavor. It has always turned out great, but I would really like to make it in my smoker some day. Its just so easy in the oven.


----------



## leland.69 (Feb 22, 2010)

Highcountry jerky cure in the oven with pencil in door. So easy my 11yr old made the last batch. Only problem I got is making it last. Kids can really put a dent in it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

